# Fred Bear's New "the Truth Bow"



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey guys have any of you taken a look at the new Fred Bear bow? It's the Primos-Fred Bear bow called THE TRUTH. It has it's own website, www.thebeartruthbow.com, it looks like a very nice bow from what you can see of it. The full specs and pics will not be on the site until October 15th. Does anyone have any more info about this bow or maybe even some pics? I am a big fan of all Primos products and this bow looks like it might be a nice one!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Split Limbs, Beyond Parallel possibly
Great Riser, and Limb Pocket design
Looks like a great bow!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

That bow looks longer than my Code. If it's 36in axle to axle, I *will *have one.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Primos*

Ha salways liked longer stuff......I will be very intrigued to see this one.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Yea me too, I would like to see a longer bow with the parallel limbs. I used to love the Pse Primos bows, hope they can top those!


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

I have seen the promos a few times myself. Very interested to see the whole thing when it comes out of the closet.

For me - I would like to see this in an A2A of 33" to 35" max. But...........we'll see.


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

This bow is in the 2007 brochure. Says ATA is 33". Grip looks a lot like the PSE B.E.S.T grip. Beyond parallel limb design. Sounds like they will be priced around $599.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Did you get a brochure in the mail or is it on their website?


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

314 Ibo


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Anybody have any actual pictures of this new bow?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

gwmican said:


> Anybody have any actual pictures of this new bow?


October 15th we'll be seeing the first actual pics as this bow is released to the public.


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's a photo from their 2007 brochure.

33" ATA
60/70lbs
23" to 30"
314ibo
7" brace
80%
4.2lbs
Mossy oak break up


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

nice looking bow. Grips are the same as the Jennings bows. Too short for me though.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Dang it man!!!*

To quote Will Primos, " Dang it Man!" I was really hopeing that it would be in the 36" AtoA range...I shoot a longer bow better and 36" is about as short as I really like to go on one...It does look like a nice bow though, but man did they ever rip off the AR grip. I cant really blame them though, AR has the best grip on the market to me, well that and the new PSE "BEST" grip, I love the grip on my Mojo 3-D.
I wanna get my hands on one of these TRUTH bows when they hit the market, I'd like to sling a few arrows through one.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting the picture JohnRock.:darkbeer:


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

nice looking bow.........


our shop was a gold dealer for bear/jennings in 2005, they did even send us any literature or contacts us at all this year, we don't even sell them any more......



looks like they improved there bows, hopefully they can get other areas of the buisnesss worked out.............


it would be cool if bear/jennings would be a force in the industry again.......


I wish them the best of luck.....


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Not crazy about the grip. Other than that it looks like the Code.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

I was hoping for solid limbs. Are split limbs that much of a problem any more? Am I dating myself......no smart remarks now.

Still - it looks really good. I mean really good.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I cant wait to shoot one for sure! It looks like the code with beyond parralel limbs.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that bow looks great except the grip

glad to see bear and primos working together


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Grip?*

Why's everyone hateing on the grip? It's a rip off of the AR grip, that's obvious, but the AR grip is the best grip I've ever shot with....I thought that was the strong point everyone agreed on with AR bows was the great feeling grip. To me the grip looks like one of the best features on the Truth bow.

Oh and to the guy that asked about problems with split limbs, I think everyone has all the split limb problems figured out now days for the most part so there shouldnt be any issues with them.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Oh and to the guy that asked about problems with split limbs, I think everyone has all the split limb problems figured out now days for the most part so there shouldnt be any issues with them.


I figured the split limb problem was a thing of the past, it's just nice to have it confirmed by another source.

I'd love to shoot that bow before making my mind up about the grip or about buying.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Any body got a price on this bad boy? Are we looking at another high priced bow?


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Looks like a smooth drawing cam, nice grip also.

ttt


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i have shot the pse with the same grip..it feels fine...i just dont care for the simple looks of it...i like a grip that adds some old world craftsmanship look to it...nothing like a good looking / well made grip...it is like having art on your bow


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Why's everyone hateing on the grip? It's a rip off of the AR grip, that's obvious, but the AR grip is the best grip I've ever shot with....I thought that was the strong point everyone agreed on with AR bows was the great feeling grip. To me the grip looks like one of the best features on the Truth bow.


I 'll tell you why I hate the grip-because there isn't one. That's just the riser. I HATE that. Side plates are useless, to me. 

Everything else looks great though.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

stinky1 said:


> Any body got a price on this bad boy? Are we looking at another high priced bow?


I read somewhere $550
Also, they have a deal with Throphy Ridge. Whatcha wanna bet that a Drop Zone matches-up to that riser really well.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Pretty good price if it holds true.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

To me its just another single cam, with parallel limbs and under 34". How many of these are already out there, and for the same price if not cheaper?


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Bow Walker said:


> I figured the split limb problem was a thing of the past, it's just nice to have it confirmed by another source.
> 
> I'd love to shoot that bow before making my mind up about the grip or about buying.


Ever hear of a company called Hoyt. There split limbs have worked out pretty well for them. Looks like a nice bow here. Would like to see hw it shoots.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Shame its not long ATA..not a big fan of bows under 35. 

Oh well.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Not sure, but when Primos and Fred Bear first came together, Fred Bear said they would release a "Team Primos" series of bows. They made it sound like there would be a whole line of Primos endorsed bows. The bow Will is shooting on the www.thebeartruthbow.com website looks longer than 33".


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

gwmican said:


> Not sure, but when Primos and Fred Bear first came together, Fred Bear said they would release a "Team Primos" series of bows. They made it sound like there would be a whole line of Primos endorsed bows. The bow Will is shooting on the www.thebeartruthbow.com website looks longer than 33".



Yeah I do agree, the bow Will was shooting in the video looked more along the lines of a 36" AtoA bow or somewhere in that ballpark, it looks alot longer than 33" to me atleast. I know people oooo & aaaahhhhh when they see a new 31" to 33" bow but they dont do anything for me. 36" is about as short as I care for, well the AR34 is a sweet shooter but I still like a longer bow...Maybe they will release the Truth in a 36" model, if so I might have to take a look at one of them.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Well I can't say nothing about that, I do like a longer bow, right now I am shooting a Bowtech Tribute, which has a long riser but VERY parallel limbs. It is only 31" and I can shoot it very well though. I can shoot it just as good as my 37" Old Glory I recently sold!


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't see alot more other than the cam and riser a little different than my sub 300 dollar instinct.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

gwmican said:


> Well I can't say nothing about that, I do like a longer bow, right now I am shooting a Bowtech Tribute, which has a long riser but VERY parallel limbs. It is only 31" and I can shoot it very well though. I can shoot it just as good as my 37" Old Glory I recently sold!


I've owned and shot numerous brands that were under 33" AtoA and they all shot well at close range for me...But once I step beyond 30yards I go to pieces with a short bow. I do the majority of my shooting at 40 to 60 yards, and yes I'm just a whitetail hunter from Kentucky, lol...But I just like to practice at longer yardages, plus it makes those 20 & 30 yard shots ALOT easier for me.
I havent had the chance to shoot a Tribute yet, but I hear great things about them..I wish I had one to play with for awhile to see how I shot it at longer yardages....Either way, the TRUTH looks like a nice rig if they keep the price right on it.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

When I bought my Tribute, that was exactly what I was scared of. I shot it very well at the pro shop, but the range was only 20 yards. Most of my bowhunting I do is for Elk. I got home and got her tuned in through paper, and started shooting some distances. At first I wasn't doing so hot, but I blamed it on just being a new bow and I needed to get used to shooting it. Now I can hold her out to 50 yards no problem, although I did miss a Axis buck last week! He was 52 yards and I shot him for 40 yards. Shot was right on the mark but went right under him about a half foot. I just misjudged his distance, Axis are so much bigger than the Whitetail I usually hunt and that threw me off. Everything I have seen with the Primos name is always a great product. I used to have a PSE Primos STL, and today that is still my favorite bow I have ever owned. It will be interesting to see what Fred Bear and Primos can drum up over the next few years. :wink:


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

People need to recognize companies make what sells for them and they will copy to some extent what the top companies are selling. Right now it's the shorter ATA bows. When you look at the current 34" to 38" ATA bows, none of them are burning up any sales records. Logic says most companies aren't going to make a new model bow for the relatively small number of people willing to purchase a longer ATA design. :zip:


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

JohnRock said:


> People need to recognize companies make what sells for them and they will copy to some extent what the top companies are selling. Right now it's the shorter ATA bows. When you look at the current 34" to 38" ATA bows, none of them are burning up any sales records. Logic says most companies aren't going to make a new model bow for the relatively small number of people willing to purchase a longer ATA design. :zip:


Not entirely true. The Hoyt Ultratec is still selling well, and the short version is 37+". The Trykon XL is 36" and I know they sold a few of those. Short bows are selling well, but there is still a large market for longer ATA bows. 

macatac


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

macatac said:


> Not entirely true. The Hoyt Ultratec is still selling well, and the short version is 37+". The Trykon XL is 36" and I know they sold a few of those.


What is the real definition of selling well or selling a few? Hundreds of bows, thousands of bows, tens of thousands of bows? If we could only get companies to provide numbers of model units sold. Dealer feedback around the country makes it clear the short ATA bows are dominating sales.

My point is this, sales will dictate where a product line is headed. The companies who have focused on shorter ATA hunting bows are seeing results in the form of record bow sales year after year. The trend by other companies to introduce their own short ATA hunting bow serves as another indicator of where the market stands.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like a Code with a better grip and some more dampeners to me..... they might have changed the limb angle too. (squeeked 4 fps more out of it) Liked the Code as well as the Instinct, can't be beat for the dollar. We sold a lot of them this year probably were the top 3 of the bows that we carry at the shop. We'll hopefully be getting one at the shop soon so I can run it through the paces.
Anybody else think brown limb pockets and cams would look a lot sharper than the green?


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice looking bow, I hate split limbs but other than that it's great to something interesting coming from the Bear name again!


----------



## Bowhntr22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks interesting I will check it out when the secret is told


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

Forget any negative comments you may have received on this bow...

Looks like you have a winner. Good job!! :thumbs_up


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

They have put all the details and pics of THE TRUTH on the website now, looks like a nice one. www.thebeartruthbow.com
ttt


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

looks SWEEEEEEET !!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

yep, I think it looks like a winner to:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=395567


----------



## tjh (Jun 9, 2006)

:sad: I was hoiping they would come out with something to replace my Primos STL . They went to short for me! Sticking with the STL


----------



## banded (Jul 10, 2005)

The Skinny on the Truth Bow. 

The Bow has a MAP pricing of $549.99... I have shot the bow and the bow is a very sweet bow. The bow is very quiet, fast and smooth draw. The only draw back that I noticed on the bow is that it does have a little hand shock. I think with some alphashox on the bow it would help out a good bit. The bow shot 29 inch draw, 70lbs shot the Axis FMJ arrow at 279.. Shot the Easton Lightspeeds at 293. Great bow for the money.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

gwmican said:


> Looks like a smooth drawing cam, nice grip also.
> 
> ttt


 What grip?? Those little slivers of wood will be for looks.


----------



## compoundpuller (Jan 21, 2006)

*Bear bows*

It is GREAT to see the Bear bows being wanted again; alot of us "older" bowhunters started out with bear compounds years ago; kinda brings back great memories of past hunts; I will own one as soon as I can buy one somewhere!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Mrwintr said:


> What grip?? Those little slivers of wood will be for looks.


I see you shoot a Mathews, which in my opinion, has the biggest, bulky, most uncomfortable grip I have ever held in my hands. So, you may not like these little slivers of wood. That is why you must shoot what feels right for yourself, and I respect your opinion about the Truth's grip. By the same token, I like a smaller grip and would never buy a Mathews for that reason, unless I bought a custom grip for it or they change the same grip they have been using as long as I can remember!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

If you took the grip off a Mathews you would have the nice narrow grip you would be looking for. I agree that alot of Mathews grips were hard to get used to, that is why I put a SB grip on my UltraMax, much better...not so fat. But hunting with a bow in VT your hand would tend to be pretty cold without a full wood grip of some sort.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Mrwintr said:


> But hunting with a bow in VT your hand would tend to be pretty cold without a full wood grip of some sort.


I agree with the VT hunter on this.....when the weather turns cold it is h€ll to hang onto bare metal. Custom grips would be the thing here.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Bow Walker said:


> I agree with the VT hunter on this.....when the weather turns cold it is h€ll to hang onto bare metal. Custom grips would be the thing here.


If it is cold enough that it is uncomfortable to hold the riser then try wearing some gloves, they really work. I personally love side plates.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Bow Walker said:


> I agree with the VT hunter on this.....when the weather turns cold it is h€ll to hang onto bare metal. Custom grips would be the thing here.


A roll of tennis racket grip tape will fix all of that...I use it on my PSE Mojo 3-D, makes for a slim grip that's still warm. I hate big grips, I prefer the small side panel type just because they are slim & have a narrow throat.


----------

